# Computex 2013: Neue Hardware, Overclocking, Special Events und viele Bilder



## der8auer (15. Mai 2013)

Jährlich findet in Taipeh Taiwan die Computex statt. Ähnlich der CeBit zählt sie zu den größten IT-Messen weltweit und ist für zahlreiche Neuentwicklungen und interessante Vorstellungen bekannt. Ich werde dieses Jahr auch vom 3.-13. Juni vor Ort sein. Am 2. Juni gegen 15 Uhr wird mein Flug in Frankfurt starten und morgens um 10 Uhr am nächsten Tag komme ich dann in Taipeh an. Dort angekommen geht es auch schon direkt mit dem ersten Event los. Mehr dazu in meinem Eventplaner.

Ich werde euch während der Computex hier mit exklusivem Bildmaterial und Berichten versorgen.


*Eventplaner:*

*3. Juni:*
13 - 17 Uhr Corsair/Intel OC Main Event
19 Uhr GIGABYTE Media Party

*4. Juni:*
Computex Eröffnung

*5. Juni:*
offen

*6. Juni:*
11-12 Uhr Besuch bei GIGABYTE im Taipeh 101
12 Uhr: Besuch bei GIGABYTE in der Produktion. Fertigung eines Mainboards

*7. Juni:*
10 - 12 Uhr Avexir Meeting. (+ mein Geburtstag )

*8. Juni:*
14 Uhr - abends GIGABYTE OC-Lab-Event

*9. Juni:*
11 Uhr - open end GIGABYTE OC-Lab-Event

*10. Juni:*
10 - 22 Uhr MSI OC Event

*11. Juni:*
9 - 18 Uhr ASUS OC Event

*12. Juni:*
offen

*13. Juni:*
Rückflug



Am ersten Tag werde ich bei Corsair und Intel zu gast sein und Haswell mit LN2 benchen. Ich trete dabei zusammen mit Elmor von MSI gegen einige der besten Overclocker der Welt an. Es wird dabei Preise im Wert von 20.000 € geben  Mehr findet ihr hier im folgenden Banner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde während der näcshten Tage hier noch weiter ergänzen und euch mit Informationen zu den Veranstaltungen versorgen


----------



## Yassen (16. Mai 2013)

Man das werde ich verfolgen.  Man kommt sonst ja so schlecht an infos. 
Aber das ist doch ein extremer kostenfaktor?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn man Zugang/Einladungen zu den ganzen Events hat lohnt es sich aber auch 

Flug und Unterkunft kosten mich ca 1000€. Geht eigentlich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2013)

Dann sehen wir uns auf der Gigabyte-Party


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2013)

@ Marc: Freut mich 

Habe noch ein Event bei Avexir am 7. Juni und ein Meeting im Taipeh 101 am 6. Juni zur Liste hinzugefügt.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juni 2013)

Dann mal guten Flug


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Juni 2013)

Viel Glück und guten Flug. Stürz bloß nicht ab^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Juni 2013)

Tag 1 bzw Tag 1 + 2

Um 8 Uhr ging es Sonntag morgens los zum Flughafen nach Frankfurt. Der Flug führte über Hong Kong nach Taipeh wo ich heute morgen um 10 Uhr Ortszeit angekommen bin. (2 Uhr morgens in Deutschland). Vom International Taipei Airport ging es mit dem Taxi direkt zum Corsair / Intel Computex Main OC Event. 
Zusammen mit Elmor von MSI trat ich dabei gegen die Welt-OC-Elite an. Dabei waren unter anderem Andre Yang, Nick Shih, HiCookie, Dinos222, Smoke, Slamms und viele mehr. 
Der Wettbewerb wurde grundlegend in 2 Kategorien unterteilt: Gestellte Hardware und Freestyle-OC.

Gebencht wurden folgende Tests:
- SuperPi32m
- Haswell MaxMem Clock
- Haswell Max CPU Clock
- wPrime32m
- wPrime1024m
- 3DMark11 Performance
- 3DMark FireStrike Extreme 
- Aquamark
- 3DMark 2001

Bei den ersten drei durfte nur die, zur Verfügung gestellte Hardware verwendet werden. Beim restlichen "Free-Style-OC" konnte jeder selbst vorgetestete Hardware (CPUs, GPUs, RAM usw) mitbringen.

Zunächst wurde die Hardware verlost. Jedes Team durfte dabei zwei 4770K retail CPUs aus einem Trau aussuchen ohne die Batch zu sehen. Dazu gab es zwei Mainboards unserer Wahl, Grafikkarten, Arbeitsspeicher, SSDs und PSUs.

Grundlegend konnte sich jedes Team selbst entscheiden zu welchem Boardhersteller es greifen will. Da wir allerdings "für MSI" vor Ort waren haben wir mit dem Z87 MPower Max gebencht. Andere Teams haben ASRock, GIGABYTE oder ASUS gewählt.

Da wir selbst keine vorgetestete Hardware hatten haben wir uns zunächst am SuperPi32m versucht und auch bis 30 min vor Schluss geführt. Dann konnten 8pack und zoolio uns um 4 Sekunden unterbieten und kamen so auf eine Zeit von 4 min und 49 Sekunden.

Nur noch 30 Minuten übrig haben wir noch schnell einen Run mit einer gemoddeten GTX TITAN probiert. Konnten hier aber leider nur den 2. Platz machen. Unser 4770K Lief dabei nur mit maximal 5800 MHz (nicht die beste CPU ). Andre Yang konnte mit einer aus 500 Exemplaren selektierte CPU auf bis zu 6900 MHz prügeln und mit 6600 MHz benchen. Dagegen hatten wir natürlich keine Chance.
Am Ende hat Andre Yang mit dieser CPU alles bis auf 3 Tests gewonnen.

Anschließend ging es für uns kurz zur Unterkunft und danach zur GIGABYTE Pre-Computex Media Party. Dort war ich bis vor ca. 30 Minuten weil ich jetzt nach ca 36 Stunden ohne Schlaf ziemlich müde bin 

PCGH_Marc habe ich heute auch noch kurz beim Intel Event getroffen. Er war so nett ein paar Bilder mit meiner Kamera zu machen. 

Morgen gehts zur richtigen Messe und dann vor allem viel mehr Bilder 

Gute Nacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juni 2013)

Das klingt nach einer Menge Spaß und jeder Menge neuer Erfahrungen 
Ich denke da wäre jeder Bencher gerne auch mit dabei gewesen oder hätte zumindest gern zugeschaut.

PS: habt ihr auch was vom Preisgeld/Hardware (?) abbekommen oder hat sich das alles AndreYang unter den Nagel gerissen? 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Das gestellte System durfte ich behalten


----------



## crazzzy85 (4. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das gestellte System durfte ich behalten



Das ist doch schon mal top  sehr schicke Bilder hoffe kommen noch mehr... Dann hau mal rein und lass krachen


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir mit ALSEYE  Ist ein OEM Lufter-Hersteller und haben diverse Kühler vorgestellt. Der Wasserkühler schien ganz gut auf den ersten Blick aber der Kühlerboden ware von sehr sehr schlechter Qualität. Der Große Luftkühler macht allerdings einen recht pasablen Eindruck. Denke aber, dass wir in Deutschland nichts von diesem Hersteller sehen werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fail #1: Thortech 1000 W PSU Demonstration mit Multi GPU. Too Bad: zweite GPU ist im Energiesparmodus. Lüfter drehen sich nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RAM von G.Skill und eine RAM-Stabilitäts-Test-Kammer von GEIL. 24 Stunden wird der ram bei 40°C Lufttemperatur ohne Strömung getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OEM RAM-Heatspreader Hersteller


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gaming Mäuse und Lüfter von Sharkoon. Die Kühlerfinnen sind allerdings nur auf die Optik ausgelegt. Ich vermute sogar, dass die Einkerbungen einen negativen Einfluss auf die Lautstärke haben. Die rosa Maus fand ich natürlich am besten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM von Team Elite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteile und Gehäuse von Cougar


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wireless LAN Heatset von Sharkoon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OEM Hersteller für fast alle Grafikkarten- und Mainboardhersteller. Habe dort fast alles gefunden von MSI über GIGABYTE, EVGA, Zotac, Gainward usw. War ehrlich gesagt überrascht, dass so viele Hersteller die Produktion und Entwicklung der Kühler auslagert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanter Radiator vom Gleichen Hersteller. Die Kühlfinnen sind wie beim großen Zalman Wasserkühler, aber die Lüfter drehen sich um den Radiator. Sehr schönes Design und nettes Features, aber eher nix für den täglichen Betrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Potentiell guter Passivkühler - zumindest was die Optik angeht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigener All-In-One Wasserkühler von LEPA. Laut deren Aussage eine Eigenentwicklung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Mod - leider hat da jemand vergessen die Kunststofffolie vom Grafikkartenkühler abzuziehen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nich wo genau das war, aber ziemlich aktuelle GPUs 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



REEVEN CPU-Container. 220$ für eine 1cm dicke Kupfer-Base. Deshalb habe ich wahrscheinlich auch noch nie einen davon in der freien Wildbahn gesehen


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Bild von der Corsair / Intel Main OC Veranstaltung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entwicklung der Avexir Blitz-Serie bzw. des Beleuchtungsmoduls.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mehr Bilder vom Avexir-Stand. Fragt mich nicht was das für ein Mainboard ist  Habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fanless Netzteile mit 650 W





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fail #2: Enermax promoted hier ein Hochleistungs-Netzteil an einem High-End-System. Leider sind weder Grafikkarten noch Prozessor/Mainboard mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Auch den Arbeitsspeicher sucht man vergeblich  Immerhin laufen die Lüfter


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Juni 2013)

Die Raven-Dinger waren auch auf der Cebit ausgestellt und schon da hat sich keiner für interessiert 

Der Fail von Enermax ist der Knaller.....vielleicht sind die Lüfter ja auch stark übertaktet!?

MFG


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2013)

Bild 1196 - einfach krass, schon ein echter Oldtimer. GeIL tingelt mit dem Ding seit Jahren um die Welt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder Roman 

Sind ja schon ein paar schräge Sachen dabei..


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Zu Besuch bei Noctua. Danke an Jakob Dellinger für die Führung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prototypen neuer Lüfterserie "A" mit neuen Lagern und PWM Chip.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Boden mit warm-verpresster Diamant-Wärmeleitpaste für bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HTPC-Kühler. Der Kleiner NH-L9i mit einem Update, dass er auch auf wirklich alle Boards passt. In der Vergangneheit hatten einige Boards Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit hohen Kondensatoren direkt am Sockel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessant war ein neuer Kühler mit Active-Noise-Cancellation von Noctua. Der Lüfter selbst hat kleine Magnete in den Lüfterblättern und um den Lüfter ist eine Spule gewickelt. Die Spule wird dabei mit einer 90° verschobenen Frequenz betrieben und eliminiert damit einen Großteil der hohen Frequenzen die der Lüfter normalerweise selbst erzeugt. Auf dem Bild ist ein Diagramm der Lautstärke zu sehen. Es war sogar möglich mit einem Headset den Lärm mit und ohne ANC zu hören. Sehr interessante Entwicklung!
Laut Aussage von Noctua wird dies der neue Top-Kühler am Markt. Was sowohl Lautstärke als auch Kühlleistung angeht.


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben heute bei G.Skill gebencht. Zu sehen auf dem ersten Bild: pro (links), Elmor (rechts). Zweites Bild: Hiwa







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanter Hybridkühler für Grafikkarten. Wurde von einem 400W Modul beheizt und hat dabei nur etwa 45°C erreicht. Leider ist der Lüfter sehr laut.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Netzteil von Superflower und ein Mainboard von Wibtek (wtf ever)  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASRock OC Formula mit Water-Proof-Coating


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Juni 2013)

Super Bilder + super Berichterstattung, dafür gibts von mir einen .

Was ist denn das auf dem Bild mit den Grafikkartenkühlern in der obersten Reihe für ein Monsterkühler  (eine Etage tiefer liegt ja der Kühler von den non Referenz TUL HD7990, und der ist ja schon 31,5 cm * 14 cm * ~ 6 cm)? Zu was für einer Grafikkarte gehört der wohl?   Ausgehend von meiner perspektivisch nicht korrigierten Ausmessung mit Paint scheint der ja irgendwo in Richtung 38cm zu gehen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Juni 2013)

ich glaub ich hab evgas acx entdeckt


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

der farbe nach ist das ein kühler für zotac-karten. möglicherweise für eine GTX790? oder einfach nur ein großer kühler, in der hoffnung, dass der leiser und kälter ist, als andere 

btw, ich häng mich hier mal ran, mal sehen, was du uns noch so schönes zeigst!


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Super Bilder + super Berichterstattung, dafür gibts von mir einen .
> 
> Was ist denn das auf dem Bild mit den Grafikkartenkühlern in der obersten Reihe für ein Monsterkühler  (eine Etage tiefer liegt ja der Kühler von den non Referenz TUL HD7990, und der ist ja schon 31,5 cm * 14 cm * ~ 6 cm)? Zu was für einer Grafikkarte gehört der wohl?   Ausgehend von meiner perspektivisch nicht korrigierten Ausmessung mit Paint scheint der ja irgendwo in Richtung 38cm zu gehen.


 
Ganz rechts oben war auf jeden Fall von Zotac. Welche Karte kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.

Wenn ihr etwas genauer wissen oder ich nach etwas für euch schauen soll - lasst es mich wissen!

Jetzt gehts wieder zur Messe nach 5 Stunden Schlaf 

Hier noch ein gutes Bild des Corsair / Intel Main event




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2013)

ich hab gerade ein video vom oc-event gefunden.
http://youtu.be/WS3EIVCHkqA


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Messestand von Colorful

- SingleStage gekühlte GTX TITAN. Allerdings nur eine Machbarkeitsstudie
- Single Slot GTX650TI und GTX650
- Diverse Sockel 1150 Mainboards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Zu Besuch bei Nanoxia. Neues BigTower-Gehäuse mit interessanten Wasserkühlungs-Features. Auch das Mini ITX Gehäuse war schön anzusehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Überraschender Weiße gibt es DFI tatsächlich noch. Stellen aber nur noch Server- und OEM-Produkte her.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

BEsuch bei GELID Solutions





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoolerMaster und TITAN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

ID Cooling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Etwas für die Freunde der Wasserkühlung  Bitspower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Zu Besuch bei ASRock. Auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen: NickShih und Splave





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Top Grafikkarten und Mainboards von MSI. Danaben eine schöne Darstellung des Aufbaus einer Festplatte von Western Digital





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessachen Bei ASUS. Poseidon GTX770. Diese Karte kann optional in einen Wasserkühlungskreislauf eingebunden werden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Motherboard Design-Studien





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Noch mehr ASUS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (5. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder. 

Gefällt mir 
Dir noch viel Spaß da "drüben"


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Danke  Wenn ich irgendwas genauer beschreiben soll müsst ihr euch melden. Wäre zu viel Arbeit zu jedem Bild was zu schreiben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder der G.Skill Live-OC-Show





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juni 2013)

Fredyama macht unserem Ü50, aber altermäßig stark Konkurrenz 

@Roman

schöne Bilder


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juni 2013)

Ist BlackNoise eigentlich auch auf der Computex vertreten? ^^

Zu den singleslot Graka´s (schade das davon die wenigsten Deutschland erreichen)


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Juni 2013)

ich glaub ich hab in deinem Post zu asrock ein Gigabyte und ein msi Board entdeckt  passt irgendwie nicht zum Asrock-Stand 
aber ansonsten richtig gute Bilder   wäre auch gerne dort   (fast)alles sooo schön 
muss aber auch Shizophrenic recht geben  es ist schade, dass so viele Karten nicht in Europa veröffentlicht werden


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2013)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Fredyama macht unserem Ü50, aber altermäßig stark Konkurrenz
> 
> @Roman
> 
> schöne Bilder


 
Der hat sich nur nicht so gut gehalten wie ich. 

Ich frage mich o.h. was Roman da macht? wenn ich mir auf manchen Bilder die Begleitung ansehe da wird selbst die beste HW uninteressant.
Roman, kannst du mir nicht ein Andenken mitbringen?


Roman, ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Aufenthalt. Mach weiter so.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2013)

Zu geil.....habe gerade mal in den Livestream von G.Skill Stand auf der Computex reingeschaut und da hat 8Pak gerade ein weiteres Mobo geschrottet. Der Knaller war aber der Typ vom G.Skill....der ist total wütend rumgerannt und hat 8Pak zugetextet wie das passieren konnte und was nun?
Darauf antwortet 8Pak ganz lässig.....come on, its only my second Borad today ....darauf hin hat der Typ 8Pak einfach mal durchweg ignoriert und hat Hicookie zu hilfe geholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach nur WTF ​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

Nette Bilder.
Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass es wesentlich bequemere Methoden als "selber hingehen" gibt  
(wobei es im Gegensatz zu Cebit ja scheinbar wirklich was zu sehen gab)



der8auer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du irgendwelche näheren Informationen zum Aufbau des Wasserkühlers?
Das Ding ist so flach, da erscheint es möglich, dass zum ersten mal ein Hersteller die Pumpe tatsächlich in den Kühler und nicht nur in dessen Gehäuse integriert hat, was verdammt interessante Auswirkungen auf die Leistung haben dürfte.




der8auer schrieb:


> ID Cooling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das Lamellenlose Heatpipe-Objekt nur ein Beispiel für einen Fertigungsschritt oder soll das zu einem reinen Passivkühler ausgebaut werden?



der8auer schrieb:


> Danke  Wenn ich irgendwas genauer beschreiben soll müsst ihr euch melden. Wäre zu viel Arbeit zu jedem Bild was zu schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du näheres zu dem (passiven?) Netzteil oben Links auf dem vier-Netzteil-Bild (no188 in der News) sagen?


----------

